# Babies Butt...........



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

What do you think I should do? If anything? I went out to check on the new Sat babies. No one was sitting on the two nests so I came back and got the camera. Got one baby in one nest, two babies in the other. When I went to take the pic of the two babies, they were facing in opposite directions, so I picked up one to turn it around. When I picked it up, there was a piece of pine needle about 3 inches long, stuck to the baby. I pulled on it and when I did, it didn't come off very easy, so I turned the baby over and it looked like the pine needle was actually stuck IN the baby. I broke it off so that it was only about an inch long and brought the baby in the house. There was no way this needle was coming out without making the baby bleed, so Everett got a pair of nail clippers and trimmed it pretty close to the body, but not right up against the body. Now, I can't ever remember turning a baby over and looking at it's butt or bottom side of body, so not until I picked up another baby and turned it over, did I realize that this is the spot where they absorb the yolk when they hatch?? Is that right? I always figured it was higher up on the body, more like on the belly instead of near their bottom. So, now what do I do? I'm thinking just leave it a few days until they get older and bring it in the house and rub some baby oil on it and try to soften it up and pull it out? I really can't decide whether it's just stuck really really good or actually stuck up inside the skin. The babies are only 6 days old today, and Mom was pitching a fit. These parents are so funny about sitting on the babies, I'm afraid if I keep the baby too long, they'll just quit sitting on them. You all know what I've been through already with Scooter and Punkin.....it's not that warm here yet, not at night anyway, so I don't want to disturb them to much. Everett and I didn't think that it looked infected. Any redness is probably from me pulling on when I initially thought it was just stuck to the body with poop or something. The first and second picture is of this baby's butt. The third picture is of a 6 day old racers butt. What cha think?? My main concern is it getting infected.
Geez......there sure is a lot of drama with these Sat babies.............


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I've never seen anything like this and don't really have any advice except to contact a vet. I'm afraid that if you pull it out some of it may still be left in him, like a splinter can and infection can set in.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

Well if left in, it could definitely cause infection...I would pull it out with tweezers using gentle traction, applying some pressure to the surrounding area, so that it doesn't break. Do you have a sense of how long the fragment is that is left in, based on knowing the size of the pine needles, and the amount that you have removed so far? I can't imagine that it would bleed too much, but I'm not a pigeon expert...where's Pidgey?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I've never seen anything like this and don't really have any advice except to contact a vet. I'm afraid that if you pull it out some of it may still be left in him, like a splinter can and infection can set in.


Well, it's Friday afternoon so seeing a vet is out, plus, I don't think I could take the baby away for that long and then give it back. I don't know if it's just the birds I've got or the breed but they are so finicky about their babies and being disturbed. If the past two babies (Scooter and Punkin) are any indication, they'll stop sitting on them anyway in a couple more days and guess what? We're suppose to get MORE cool weather. At night anyway.  Not THAT cold, but to cold for these babies to survive.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sabina said:


> Well if left in, it could definitely cause infection...I would pull it out with tweezers using gentle traction, applying some pressure to the surrounding area, so that it doesn't break. Do you have a sense of how long the fragment is that is left in, based on knowing the size of the pine needles, and the amount that you have removed so far? I can't imagine that it would bleed too much, but I'm not a pigeon expert...where's Pidgey?


Best I can tell, it's just a tiny tiny fragment.Maybe this big. (*,*) Don't really think it's that deep but it's stuck GOOD. That's why I'm thinking that some baby oil will loosen it up. Maybe tomorrow if it's warm and they get off of the babies, I can have another look. It's getting late now, Mom's back on the nest for the night.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Renee,

Wow that is unusual, you are right to want to use something oily as it looks dry, perhaps even an antibiotic cream??

That looks small, but it is mighty big for the little guy.

You can also use colloidal silver as an antibiotic too... if needed.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

I wouldn't put baby oil on it, that might trap in some bacteria. I would loosen the scab/debris around it with half peroxide/half warm water (warm water and soap is fine too). Actually soaking a little bit would be helpful in loosening the skin. I wouldn't leave it though, it is likely to get inflamed and infected.
If you decide to leave it in, try soaking it in warm water for 5-10 min to help it work itself out, and put some antibiotic ointment on it to help prevent infection.
Sabina


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

i dont think some inter organs are damaged otherwise the baby would be dead by now. you need to pullit straight out without any twsiting motion. twisting motion may break the pine needle inside or cause damage internally.apply iodine around the opening and on the pine needle before and afther opening to reduce infection.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

How about an old fashioned soap and sugar poultice to help draw the "splinter" out to where you can get it with tweezers?

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

If you have Betadine, you can mix 1 part of that to 9 parts water and help soften the area. Use a magnifying glass if you can and like Warriec said, pull straight out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for all the idea. Actually, when I pulled on it, it pulled the skin. Would it be possible that the baby didn't take in all the yolk and part of it is still there? I don't know. I guess I'll have another look at it tomorrow. It just seems weird that a piece of pine needle would be THAT attached to the skin.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2007)

all I can say Renee its that babys got back lol  hope he/she does well thou


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

better clean the wound with betadine or iodine to be sure.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I would leave it be until you can see a Vet on Monday.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

warriec said:


> better clean the wound with betadine or iodine to be sure.


Since this seems to be the equivalent of a naval, dabbing the area with iodine would seem appropriate since that is used to treat newborn umbilical cords to prevent infections.


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
To me it looks more like umbilical stump. I would put only antigiotic ointment on it, or even warm tea bag compress. definitely do not pull it out or you could evicerate the baby, and don't put cream or oil on it. The area doesn't look reddened or infected like I think it would if it were foreign body like pine needle. 
Love to you and the babies,
daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> To me it looks more like umbilical stump. I would put only *antigiotic ointment *on it, or even warm tea bag compress. definitely do not pull it out or you could *evicerate the baby*, and don't put cream or oil on it. The area doesn't look reddened or infected like I think it would if it were foreign body like pine needle.
> Love to you and the babies,
> daryl


What does this mean?? 
And what would have caused this? Will it go away?


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

well, I meant to say antibiotic, but my fingers and my brain are in two time zones, at all times. As to evicerate, I'll pm you.
Daryl


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, Daryl may have hit the right diagnosis on this. Could the part you cut off have been the end of the "umbilical" cord, rather than a pine needle? It just seems to make a lot more sense than the pine needle.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, Daryl may have hit the right diagnosis on this. Could the part you cut off have been the end of the "umbilical" cord, rather than a pine needle? It just seems to make a lot more sense than the pine needle.


She may be right. I checked the baby again a few minutes ago and there still is no redness or anything. It's just "there".......I'll just have to watch it. Had to move these babies just now, but I'll put that in another thread.......


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, Daryl may have hit the right diagnosis on this. Could the part you cut off have been the end of the "umbilical" cord, rather than a pine needle? It just seems to make a lot more sense than the pine needle.


The part that I broke off was for sure a pine needle. When I pulled it and the skin moved, I just bent it in two and broke part of it off. So there was part of the pine needle still there. Now what Everett cut off? I can't be certain that was pine needle all the way down. Maybe the cord got wrapped around the pine needle and then dried up and that's why it was stuck. I didn't keep what we cut off, so I don't know really.


----------



## sabina (Mar 11, 2006)

That seems very strange. Well I'm glad you didn't listen to me and eviscerate the little baby!?!?  I'm a little confused though, not being familiar with newborn pigeons. If it's possibly the umbilical stump, wouldn't all babies' butts look like that then?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sabina said:


> That seems very strange. Well I'm glad you didn't listen to me and eviscerate the little baby!?!?  I'm a little confused though, not being familiar with newborn pigeons. If it's possibly the umbilical stump, wouldn't all babies' butts look like that then?


I have no idea. Thing is, I don't normally pick up a baby and flip it over and look at it's butt, so I guess this is actually the first one I've seen. I always figured that the umbilical cord was much higher up, but now I know different. What I do know is that I've got 5 babies all the exact same age, and none of them look like this one.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Renee what about a little baby oil rub on the area that will make it so it doesn't stick and soften the area a little so you could take it out. then clean the area real good with dilutes peroxide and put some antibiotics on the area. Maybe that could help. 

Cindy


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Renee,
Update on the "boo-boo"?
Daryl


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

pigeonmama said:


> Renee,
> Update on the "boo-boo"?
> Daryl


I checked it yesterday and it looked the same. I was going out in a while and see if I can band them and check again. They weren't big enough to band yesterday. I'll let you know. Maybe get another picture with the CAMERA *(hint  )* LOL


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I just went out and banded all the babies. Took a couple of pics, but when I downloaded them, they were blurry. Don't want to mess with them any more tonight. It actually didn't look any different, but I'm really thinking now that there really is a piece of pine needle stuck in there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, whatever "it" is, came off this afternoon. Picked up baby, pulled a little and it just came off. I still have no idea what it is. It's so tiny..........anyway, the baby is growing and seems just fine.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, that is great news. I'll stop worrying now!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

GREAT NEWS, Renee!!!

Give him an extra scritch when you can!

Gonna name h/she PINE(Y)???  

Oh yeah, classical case of "all's well that - ah - _*ends*_ well..."


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> GREAT NEWS, Renee!!!
> 
> Give him an extra scritch when you can!
> 
> ...



Ohhhh .. Shi .. great post .. I'm ROFL  

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

LOL...I'm glad all is well and resolved in THE END.

Thank you for the update, Renee.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> LOL...I'm glad all is well and resolved in THE END.
> 
> Thank you for the update, Renee.


Well, "the end".......had a teenie tiny hole there yesterday after removing "whatever".........I checked it this morning and it's closed up just like it should be so all is well.
Shi..........I won't be naming these babies as they are SUPPOSED to be going to new homes when old enough.


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2007)

guess from here on you will just have to name them sat.. 1 thru---> eternity or what ever number you reach lol maybe just cutie numbers like, cutie 1 ,cutie 2, cutie 3


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, "the end".......had a teenie tiny hole there yesterday after removing "whatever".........I checked it this morning and it's closed up just like it should be so all is well.
> Shi..........I won't be naming these babies as they are SUPPOSED to be going to new homes when old enough.



Well, if you can REMEMBER which one is Piney (End), you could tell the new owner what happened and mention our fun names...  

Glad to hear all is well in the end as Treesa said!  

Hugs and Scritches to all!


----------

